# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تم الرد مساعدة من فضلكم

## saidani222

اريد قائمة الهواتف التي يتعامل بها z3x  لنوكيا و سام سونغ   .من فضلكم انوي شراء بوكس وان محتار

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخي ممكن توضيح سؤالك لان بوكس z3x مختص في فك شفرة samsung lg  وتفلايش وفك شفرة alcatel blackberry وبعض الاجهزة الاخرى لايعمل مع نوكيا اذا اردت بوكس يعمل مع نوكيا فهناك كثير منهم بوكس [cyclone] [hwk] [tornado[ [infinity[

----------


## gsm_bouali

> السلام عليكم اخي ممكن توضيح سؤالك لان بوكس z3x مختص في فك شفرة samsung lg  وتفلايش وفك شفرة alcatel blackberry وبعض الاجهزة الاخرى لايعمل مع نوكيا اذا اردت بوكس يعمل مع نوكيا فهناك كثير منهم بوكس [cyclone] [hwk] [tornado[ [infinity[

    مرحبا بك أخي الكريم في منتدانا العزيز   * www.4gsmmaroc.com*  بالنسبة لبوكس  Z3x 
لايدعم nokia   البوكسات التي تدعم أجهزة Nokia وهي كالأتي  Advance Turbo FlasherATF Box Cyclone Box Fenix Key   UFS box with original HWK MXBOX Orange HTI PLUS best BB5   تفظل هذه لمحة صغيرة على بوكس Z3x     *Z3X Box LG Edition Outstanding Features*   Support for Qualcomm,  Infineon,  Analog Devices,  Texas Instruments, MTK and SEMC platforms.Alphabetical phone model selection or selection by platform from Z3X Shell.Auto displaying information about required cable for each model selected.Auto displaying information if the phone must be connected with battery or without it.Smart Card firmware online update.Multilanguage interface.Configuration files exchange between the users.Loading news from the server about update versions and plans.Uses flash files in original format (only UMTS).Automatic login to support area from Z3X Shell (Support Button). *Z3X Box LG Edition Supported Phones*  *Z3X Support for LG* 
 A100, A110, A130, A133, A133GO, A155,  A155, A170, A175, A175a, A175b, A180, A180a, A180b, A7100, A7110, A7150,  B2000, B2050, B2060, B2070, B2100, B2150, B2250, BL20, BL20e, BL20t,  BL20v, BL40, BL40e, BL40f, BL40g, BL42k, C100, C105, C1100, C1150,  C1200, C1300, C1300i, C1400, C1500, C2000, C2100, C2200, C300, C305,  C3100, C3300, C3310, C3320, C3380, C3400, C3600, CB630, CE110, CE500,  CF360, CF360GO, CF750, CP150, CT810, CT815, CU320, CU400, CU405, CU500,  CU515, CU575, CU720, CU915, CU920, E510, E510f, E510g, F2100, F2200,  F2250, F2300, F2400, F2410, F3000, F7100, F7200, F7250, F9100, F9200,  G1500, G1600, G1610, G210, G220, G232, G233, G259, G262, G263, G282,  G3000, G4010, G4011, G4015, G4020, G4050, G5200, G5210, G5300, G5300i,  G5400, G5500, G5600, G610, G622, G632, G635, G639, G660, G672, G677,  G682, G688, G7000, G7020, G7030, G7050, G7070, G7100, G7120, G810, G822,  G828, G850, G912, G920, GB100, GB101, GB102, GB105, GB105a, GB106,  GB107, GB108, GB109, GB110, GB115, GB125, GB125a, GB125R, GB126, GB130,  GB160, GB160, GB170, GB170, GB175, GB175, GB210, GB220, GB220GO, GB220N,  GB220NGO, GB230, GB250, GB250f, GB250g, GB255, GB255g, GB258, GB280,  GC900, GD310, GD330, GD350, GD510, GD510GO, GD510N, GD550, GD570, GD580,  GD880, GD880f, GD880G, GD900, GD910, GM200, GM205, GM205GO, GM310,  GM360, GM360GO, GM600, GM630, GM730, GM730e, GM730f, GM735, GM750,  GM750h, GM750n, GR500, GR500F, GR500FD, GR500FGO, GR501, GR700, GS100,  GS101, GS101a, GS101GO, GS102, GS102GO, GS105, GS105GO, GS106, GS106a,  GS107, GS107a, GS107b, GS108, GS117, GS155, GS155a, GS155b, GS170,  GS290, GS290GO, GS290N, GS290NGO, GS390, GS390GO, GS500, GS500F, GS500G,  GS500GO, GS500V, GT350, GT360, GT365, GT370, GT500, GT505, GT540,  GT540f, GT540G, GT540GO, GT540R, GT810, GT950, GU200, GU200a, GU200b,  GU200e, GU220, GU230, GU280, GU280f, GU282, GU285, GU285f, GU285g,  GU290, GU290fPO, GU292, GU295, GU297, GU297A, GW370, GW370B, GW380,  GW382, GW520, GW525, GW550, GW550h, GW620, GW620f, GW620g, GW620go,  GW620r, GW820, GW825, GX200, GX200, HB620, HB620T, KB620, KB770, KB775,  KB775F, KC550, KC560, KC780, KC910, KC910Q, KC910Qa, KE500, KE600,  KE608, KE770, KE800, KE820, KE850, KE858, KE970, KE990, KE990c, KE990d,  KF240, KF245, KF300, KF305, KF310, KF311, KF350, KF390, KF390Q, KF510,  KF600, KF690, KF700, KF700Q, KF701, KF750, KF750GO, KF755, KF755C,  KF755D, KF757, KF758, KF900, KG110, KG115, KG118, KG119, KG120, KG129,  KG130, KG180, KG190, KG190, KG195, KG195, KG200, KG200, KG210, KG220,  KG221, KG225, KG228, KG230, KG240, KG245, KG248, KG270, KG271, KG275,  KG276, KG278, KG280, KG285, KG288, KG289, KG290, KG291i, KG296, KG298,  KG300, KG300, KG320, KG320s, KG328, KG370, KG375, KG376, KG800, KG90,  KG920, KG928, KG98, KH1200, KH1600, KH1800, KH1800M, KH2100, KH2200,  KH2700, KH3100, KH3900, KH4500, KH6400, KH6500, KH8000, KH8600, KM330,  KM330, KM335, KM335, KM380, KM385, KM386, KM500, KM501, KM553, KM555,  KM555E, KM555R, KM570, KM900, KM900E, KP100, KP102, KP105, KP105A,  KP105B, KP106, KP106A, KP106B, KP107, KP107A, KP107B, KP108, KP109,  KP109a, KP109b, KP110, KP115, KP130, KP135, KP150, KP151, KP152, KP170,  KP175, KP199, KP199, KP200, KP202, KP202i, KP210, KP215, KP220, KP220,  KP233, KP235, KP260, KP265, KP270, KP275, KP293i, KP320, KP320, KP500,  KP501, KP502, KP505, KP550, KP570Q, KS20, KS360, KS365, KS660, KT520,  KT525, KT610, KT615, KU1700, KU2000, KU250, KU310, KU311, KU380, KU385,  KU4000, KU4300, KU450, KU580, KU6000, KU6300, KU730, KU800, KU830,  KU9000, KU9100, KU9300, KU950, KU970, KU990, KU990GO, KU990i, KU990iG,  KU990iGO, KU990M, KU990MF, KU990R, L01A, L01B, L02B, L03A, L03B, L03C,  L04A, L04B, L06A, L1100, L1150, L1400, L1400i, L3100, L341i, L342i,  L343i, L5100, L600i, L600V, L601i, L602i, L704i, L705i, L705iX, L706ie,  L852i, M4300, M4400, M4410, M6100, ME770, ME970, MG100, MG101, MG105,  MG110, MG115, MG120a, MG120b, MG125, MG130, MG150, MG155, MG160A,  MG160B, MG161, MG161a, MG165, MG165a, MG180c, MG185c, MG191a, MG191b,  MG200, MG200c, MG200d, MG210c, MG220c, MG225, MG230, MG230d, MG235,  MG270, MG280, MG295, MG296, MG320, MG370, MG377b, MG610, MG800, MG808,  MU500, MU515, MU550, P350, P350F, P350G, P350GO, P355, P500, P500H,  P503, P504, P505, P505CH, P505R, P506, P506GO, P509, P7200, S5000,  S5100, S5200, SH130, SH150, SH150A, SH170, SH210, SH240, SH400, SH410,  SH460, SH470, SH640, SH650, SH860, SU100, SU130, SU200, SU410, SU430,  SU600, SU630, SU900, SU910, T300, T310, T310GO, T310i, T310N, T315,  T315i, T320, T320E, T320G, T320GO, T320i, T325, T5100, TE360, TE365,  TE770, TG800, TU330, TU500, TU515, TU550, TU575, TU720, TU750, U250,  U300, U310, U370, U450, U8210, U8290, U830, U8500, U880, U890, U900,  U960, U970, U990, VS750, W3000, W5200, W5210, W5300, W7000, W7020, W7100 *Z3X Support for Alcatel* 
 Crystal, ELLEN3, ELLEN5, ELLEN9,  Lobster-S621, MD01 (Mandarina Duck), MD02 (Mandarina Duck), MissSixty,  OT-103, OT-105, OT-106, OT-108, OT-150, OT-203, OT-206, OT-208, OT-216,  OT-222, OT-255, OT-280, OT-303, OT-305, OT-315, OT-360, OT-361, OT-362,  OT-363, OT-380, OT-383, OT-385, OT-385J, OT-505, OT-508, OT-530, OT-600,  OT-606, OT-660, OT-708, OT-800, OT-802, OT-808, OT-880, OT-C700,  OT-C701, OT-C707, OT-C717, OT-C820, OT-C825, OT-S215, OT-S218, OT-S319,  OT-S320, OT-S321, OT-S520, OT-S521, OT-S621, OT-S626, OT-V570, OT-V607,  OT-V670, OT-V770, VM-202 *Z3X Support for Fly* 
 LX500 *Z3X Support for Motorola* 
 WX160, WX161, WX180, WX181, WX280, WX288, WX390, WX395 *Z3X Support for ZTE* 
 R231, GX990, GX991, SFR 341, TMN5000, X760, X761, X960   *Z3X-Box Samsung Edition *    Phones can be selected from Z3X Shell in alphabetical order or by platformSoftware will show information about required cable for each model automaticallyAs well as display information whether the phone should be connected to the box with or without batteryRegular smart card updatesMultilingual software interfaceWith Z3X-Box you can exchange configuration files with other usersSoftware will automatically inform you about new updatesZ3X-Box uses flash files in original format (only UMTS)Z3X-Box Samsung Plus LG Edition works with swap PCBsAvailable service options: battery calibration, LCD contrast, RX TX, etc.You can automatically login to support area from the main software *Z3X-Box UMTS Module*    705SC, 706SC, 707SC, 707SCII, 708SC, 709SC, 709SCII
805SC, 821SC, 920SC
A411, A412, A501, A551, A561, A701, A707, A711, A717, A727, A736, A737, A747, A747N, A767, A777, A801, A811, A821, A837
F330, F400, F480, F490, F700
G400/G400F, G800/G800L, G808
J200, J630
L170, L400, L760/L760G, L768, L770V, L810, L811
P910, P920, P930, P940, P960
T639, T818
U700/U708, U700B, U800/U800F, U900/U900u
Z100, Z105, Z107, Z110, Z130, Z140, Z150, Z170, Z230, Z240, Z240E, Z248,  Z300, Z310, Z360, Z370, Z400, Z500, Z510, Z540, Z548, Z560, Z620, Z630,  Z650, Z710, Z720/Z720M, Z728, ZV10, ZV30, ZV40, ZV50, ZV60 *Z3X-Box SYSOL Module*    B110
C160, C160B, C168, C168B, C180, C327,C450, C458
E100, E108, E330, E330N, E335, E338, E420, E428, E630, E638, E700, E708, E800, E808, E820
M110, M120
X100, X100A, X108, X460, X468, X490, X540, X550, X600, X608, X620, X628, X640, X648, X650, X658 *Z3X-Box SYSOL SWIFT Module*    B130
D500, D500E, D508, D510, D600, D600E, D608, D600E, D610, D618, D780,  D788, D820, D828, D880, D888, D900, D908, D900I, D908I, D980, D988
E200, E208, E200B, E208B, E250, E258, E250D, E258D, E340, E348, E350,  E358, E360, E368, E370, E370L, E378, E380, E388, E390, E398, E480, E488,  E500, E508, E590, E598, E640, E648, E690, E698, E730, E738, E740, E748,  E750, E758, E760, E768, E780, E788, E830, E838, E890, E898, E1110
F110, F118, F150, F158, F250, F258, F270
G600, G608
I710, I718, I750, I758
J150, J158, J210, J218, J700, J708, J770
L250, L258, L310, L318, L600, L608
M150, M158, M200, M3510, M610, M618, M3200
P180, P200, P220, P240, P260, P780, P788, P850, P858
S3600, S9402
T219, T229, T339, T429, T439, T619
X670, X678, X700, X708 *Z3X-Box Agere Module*    A127
B100, B108, B200, B208, B220, B228, B300, B308, B310, B320, B328, B500, B508, B510, B518, B520, B520B, B528
C120, C128, C130, C130B, C140, C150, C170, C178, C180, C188, C200, C208,  C210, C218, C225, C230, C238, C240, C240L, C250, C258, C260, C260,  BC268, C300, C300B, C308, C400, C408, C520, C528, C3110
D410, D520, D528, D720, D728, D800, D800N, D807, D808, D830, D838, D840, D848
E116, E210, E218, E230, E300, E300F, E310, E310F, E490, E498, E530,  E570, E578, E600, E600F, E608, E610, E618, E620, E628, E710, E715, E720,  E728, E770, E778, E790, E810, E818, E840, E840B, E848, E900, E906,  E908, E910, E918, E950, E958
F200, F208, F210, F218, F300, F300B, F308
I300, I308, I310, I320, I400, I408
J600, J600E, J600G, J608, J610, J618
L320, L328
M120, M300, M300B, M300N, M308, M310, M318, M600, M608, M620,M628
P110, P310, P318, P528
S300, S300M, S308, S308M, S400I, S410, S410I, S501L, S720L, S730L, S3030
T419, T519, T539, T609, T619, T629, T639, T719
U100, U108, U300, U308, U600, U600B, U600G, U608, U608B, U608G
V200
X120, X140, X150 ,X160, X160B, X168, X168B, X200, X208, X210, X218,  X300, X308, X400, X408, X450, X458, X461, X480, X481, X500, X508, X510,  X518, X520, X528, X530, X610, X630, X638, X660, X668, X680, X680N, X688,  X800, X808, X810, X818, X820, X828, X830, X830N, X838 *Z3X-Box Broadcomm Module*    A401
B460
J160, J400, J750, J758 *Z3X-Box TSWCDMA (3G Swift)*    B2700
J800
L700

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أخي للأمانة سرفير z3x متوقف حالياً في نتضار حل المشكل 
 دليل 

```
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
```

-

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
إنتضر حتى يتم حل مشكل z3x سرفير

----------

